
Ask HN: What's the best way to keep a project log or journal? - webmasterraj
Where you write down thoughts&#x2F;what you did&#x2F;next steps. I use text files, but it&#x27;s a little hard to look back on afterwards in a cohesive way. I&#x27;m wondering if people use other ways?
======
qrv3w
Plain text files are a great way to go. You should check out JRNL,
[https://maebert.github.io/jrnl/](https://maebert.github.io/jrnl/). It uses a
single file and allows encryption and basically provides easy simple command
line support for adding time-dated entries.

------
japhyr
Text files and grep to look back. Then when a project starts to have some
longevity I skim through the notes and make more formal documentation of some
aspects of the work I'm doing.

I think I'll always stay with simple text files for projects that may or may
not go anywhere.

------
dain
I recorded a brief screencast of how I keep a dev journal. :)
[https://youtu.be/4W8i8FTz_ck](https://youtu.be/4W8i8FTz_ck)

Hope it's helpful!

------
stakent
After a lot of fiddling with different options I use Vimwiki running in
separate Vim instance on dedicated virtual screen.

Hit ^6, hit enter, hit F4 to put the timestamp, write. Done.

------
e19293001
I would recommend emacs org-mode. I've been using it for months now and became
way more productive than before. You may want to take a look at this fine set-
up. [http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html](http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html)

------
devarist
Devarist is built for keeping a work journal. It supports Markdown and images
too.

Check it out, feedback is very welcome :-)

[https://devarist.com](https://devarist.com)

------
canterburry
Your git commit logs... Because what you actually accomplished is all that
really matters.

~~~
trcollinson
I'm not entirely sure why this was downvoted. I think this is a more than
reasonable way of keeping track. And honestly, with git commit messages you
can even keep track of the things you want to do next.

------
gmsdiwakar
github seems like good option.

------
kevinkppeterson
Evernote?

